# Hello All



## scoobrtdoo (Aug 7, 2007)

A few weeks ago we decided to join some friends on a camping trip. We fell in love with it on the spot and decided to check out the options. After some looking, checking, and impulsive indulgence, we decided to plunge right in and purchase a 25RSS. We have our first trip planned in a few weeks to break it all in.

I found this forum while doing some checking on the Outback and I must say that one of the main reasons we bought the Outback is because of this forum. I'll be asking lots of questions and continue to read a lot. I love the mods I've seen and have plans to undertake some of them after our first trip. Looking forward to being an active part of the community!


----------



## phaucker (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome









I think that you find that this site, and the people in it, is and are GREAT!







Hope you enjoy the new Outback!

Happy Camping!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers. Glad you found us. That is one popular model you have there. We know you will have some great adventures in the future. If you would like to meet 41 other Outbackers, join us at the 2008 Southeastern Outbackers Summer Rally at Topsail Hill State Park in Destin, FL. This is going to be our biggest rally yet. Check out the Rally section for all the details. Again, welcome aboard and post often.

Leon


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome - we also have the 25RSS - awesome floorplan with lots of possibilities. We've done a lot of cool mods to ours based on recommendations from everyone at outbackers.com. Enjoy your new Outback!









Hope


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Way cool. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME and congratulations. At least you impulsive decision was a good one !! You will love the people and support that is here on this forum. My family is somewhat new as well and we are looking forward to meeting some of the members in person.

Have fun and enjoy!!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome and congratulations. Hopefully this impulsive purchase will be one you will be glad you made.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome. Glad to have another florida outbacker.


----------



## LMNESTEL (Jul 30, 2007)

Carson_Family said:


> A few weeks ago we decided to join some friends on a camping trip. We fell in love with it on the spot and decided to check out the options. After some looking, checking, and impulsive indulgence, we decided to plunge right in and purchase a 25RSS. We have our first trip planned in a few weeks to break it all in.
> 
> I found this forum while doing some checking on the Outback and I must say that one of the main reasons we bought the Outback is because of this forum. I'll be asking lots of questions and continue to read a lot. I love the mods I've seen and have plans to undertake some of them after our first trip. Looking forward to being an active part of the community!


 Hopr you love your new trailer as much as we do . I think it is built very well and many floor plans to pick from we have 2006 /28RSDS . Have fun see you on the road.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome







, and congrats on the new OB!!!








Being impulsive is just fine... after all, you ended up here!!!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome to fellow Floridian! You chose a great camper.

As Leon (Crawfish) has already stated we are in the planning stages for the 2008 Southeastern Outbacker Summer Rally. To date we have 41 confirmed reservations.

This promises to be a great rally. However, timing is essential. There are only 20 campsites available to reserve. No telling how long they might last.

So join in on the fun! Click on the above hyperlink and then follow the instructions for registering.

We hope to see you there!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Carson Family
















and Congrats!! 

Enjoy that new Outback and Happy Camping!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

* to Outbackers

Tami*


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Welcome! and ask away!

MaeJae


----------



## OB--One (Aug 1, 2007)

WELCOME to your new home and congrats on your new home away from home.









You can find out absolutely anything you need to know and some things you may not realize you need yet, about your new OB camper. Also, you will meet a whole lot of nice people that enjoy camping and Outback campers. Have a question, ask; have an idea, post it; need another impulse, go camping and do it often. Happy trails,

Tim


----------



## scoobrtdoo (Aug 7, 2007)

You all make us feel like we're part of the family already! Thanks.

As for the SE Rally next June... sounds like fun. When I went to the link it appeared that the sites suggested are reserved already. I'll take a closer look at the other sites at Top Sail and look at joining everyone.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## kev (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey Carson Family, where you from? I'm a Carson too. Maybe we're related in some distant way.


----------



## kev (Oct 10, 2007)

Carson_Family said:


> A few weeks ago we decided to join some friends on a camping trip. We fell in love with it on the spot and decided to check out the options. After some looking, checking, and impulsive indulgence, we decided to plunge right in and purchase a 25RSS. We have our first trip planned in a few weeks to break it all in.
> 
> I found this forum while doing some checking on the Outback and I must say that one of the main reasons we bought the Outback is because of this forum. I'll be asking lots of questions and continue to read a lot. I love the mods I've seen and have plans to undertake some of them after our first trip. Looking forward to being an active part of the community!


I couldn't agree w/you more. I've looked into so many trailers, but I keep coming back to the Outback mostly because I know this website is here w/all of its support and everything else. I can't find anything else that's as good looking as the Outback either. I'm just waiting on some financial issues to pass, then we're going shopping. Looking for a 21. Found a lot of good deals out there. Found one for under 14k for an 08. But I must wait a bit longer. The best comes to those who wait?? Right...?


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers and enjoy the new TT.


----------

